# DWTS - Season 17



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't believe someone hasn't started this already. Here's the lineup.


    Bill Nye the Science Guy, with new dancer Tyne Stecklein
    Brant Daugherty (Pretty Little Liars, Army Wives), with Peta Murgatroyd
    Jack Osbourne, reality TV star, with Cheryl Burke
    Bill Engvall (The Bill Engvall Show) with former troupe member Emma Slater
    Keyshawn Johnson, former NFL wide receiver, with Sharna Burgess
    Corbin Bleu (High School Musical), with Karina Smirnoff
    Nicole “Snooki” Polizzi (Jersey Shore), with former troupe member Sasha Farber
    Christina Milian, singer/actor, with Mark Ballas
    Elizabeth Berkley (Showgirls), with Val Chmerkovskiy
    Amber Riley (Glee), with Derek Hough
    Leah Remini (King of Queens), with Tony Dovolani
    Valerie Harper (Rhoda, Mary Tyler Moore Show) Tristan McManus

Valerie was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer some time ago, but her doctors now say she is pretty close to remission. 

As for Snooki, I've never seen her before so this is my one and only chance.

Amber Riley? She wasn't the best dancer on Glee, but she should do okay. At least she's got Derek.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, good.  More fun entertainment.
When does it start?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh, good. More fun entertainment.
> When does it start?


Wow! It's this Monday already! 9/16. No more results show just like sytycd.

http://abc.go.com/shows/dancing-with-the-stars/cast-announcement


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I gave up DWTS a couple seasons ago, but that cast looks intriguing enough, I might have to give it another go. I hear they're getting rid of the Tuesday elimination show. I never watched that, anyway. Just never enough time...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A stellar night starting out with a bang. Corbin and Karina with a great contemporary. Hard to think of his as that jock/dancer/singer in High School Musical when you see him dance like that.

The contemporary dances were outstanding. I didn't really like Val's choreo all that much, but Elizabeth danced it beautifully.

The big surprise was Amber Riley with three 9's right out of the box. It was good to see Chris and Jenna in the audience and I think I saw Harry, too. Hurt not to see Cory and Lea there.

Bottom two are


Spoiler



Keyshawn and Bill Nye and I'm guessing that The Science Guy is so popular, he'll be around a little while.



Bill Engvall was surprisingly decent.

I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I thought it was great entertainment.
Not sure how much I like the performers being right down on the floor.  (not big on changes).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I thought it was great entertainment.
> Not sure how much I like the performers being right down on the floor. (not big on changes).


It's a little strange, but I think they're trying to cut down on the time so they can fit results and musical guests into one show.

What I find really strange is getting the scores right after the critique.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Missed all but Amber's jive. I go next door to my Mom's to watch it and didn't stop pouring until 9:30. I'll watch it tomorrow on Hulu.

Not surprised at the elimination.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This week's lineup.

Elizabeth Berkley and Val Chmerkovskiy (Jive): “I’m So Excited”, The Pointer Sisters
Amber Riley and Derek Hough (Foxtrot): “Try A Little Tenderness” (Glee version), Glee Cast
Nicole “Snooki” Polizzi and Sasha Farber (Jazz): “Work Bitch”, Britney Spears
Brant Daugherty and Peta Murgatroyd (Contemporary): “Your Song”, Elton John
Leah Remini and Tony Dovolani (Contemporary): “Roar”, Katy Perry
Corbin Bleu and Karina Smirnoff (Foxtrot): “My Wish”, Rascal Flatts
Christina Milian and Mark Ballas (Cha Cha): “Forget You”, Cee Lo Green
Bill Engval and Emma Slater (V. Waltz): “She’s Always a Woman”, Billy Joel
Jack Osbourne and Cheryl Burke (Waltz): “I’m Kissing You”, Des’ree


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Am I wrong or is this season just not terribly exciting?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Am I wrong or is this season just not terribly exciting?


I forgot to watch two weeks in a row. Guess I'm not too excited.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And we don't seem to have very many participants in this thread, either.

just sayin......


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm really enjoying Corbin and Karina. That man has some serious talent. My 14-year-old daughter is, of course, enthralled with Corbin! It bothers my mother when there is a "ringer" on the show, but I need to have somebody great to look forward to their routines to see what they do next. Last season, that was Kelly & Derek and Zendaya & Val for me. This season, it's really only Corbin & Karina. And the ringer certainly doesn't always win.

Although Elizabeth is a beautiful dancer, she's kind of bugging me with how she just hangs all over Val. I find myself uncomfortable and wanting her to stop touching his face all the time. Is it just me?

I love watching the practice sessions for Leah & Tony and Bill & Emma. Those two celebrities are _so_ funny. I thought Bill & Emma's Lone Ranger routine was terrifically entertaining.

I don't like Cheryl. I hope that's not too unpopular a thing to say. I have never liked her, for the same reason as I never liked Lacey (sp?). I think they tend to be mean to their partners. And this week's package of Cheryl & Jack's training, well....  Yikes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Corbin and Karina...and Amber and Derek.  Snooki is better than I thought she'd be.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this up since tonight was the finale. I know you guys have been watching. Really fabulous freestyles. Jack was a big surprise and even Bill outdid himself. Between Amber and Corbin I wouldn't know which to choose as far as talent goes. They were equal. I liked Amber a bit better because I really love Steppin' and from the pre-package, it looked like she did a lot of the choreography herself.

Speaking of choreography, I was really impressed with the job the pros did. Great choreo all season.

Very pleased with the results.


Spoiler



Isn't this Derek's fourth mirror ball trophy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



I think it's his fifth.



Loved the dances last week and this.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right and this makes it


Spoiler



two in a row.



I really liked Derek and Amber's fusion dance. I commented to my mother that they didn't do just one style and then a second style. They went back and forth and blended the two styles. Then the judges said the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The choreography really was fabulous, and I was also amazed with how emotionally involved it seemed like the pros got with their stars this year.  It really seemed like everyone was really, really close this year as a group.

Was Steppin' Amber & Derek's second dance last week?  That was my favorite dance of the year.  It did look like she designed a lot of that, and it showed on the dance floor.  She was IN CHARGE.   It actually felt like a Glee number to me, in a lot of ways.  Probably why she was so comfortable in it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The choreography really was fabulous, and I was also amazed with how emotionally involved it seemed like the pros got with their stars this year. It really seemed like everyone was really, really close this year as a group.
> 
> Was Steppin' Amber & Derek's second dance last week? That was my favorite dance of the year. It did look like she designed a lot of that, and it showed on the dance floor. She was IN CHARGE.  It actually felt like a Glee number to me, in a lot of ways. Probably why she was so comfortable in it.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that was Amber's freestyle. She was part of a Steppin' team in high school. She actually put in a move that Derek couldn't do so she had to change it. 

A lot of tears this season and that emotional connection showed in the dancing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, that was Amber's freestyle. She was part of a Steppin' team in high school. She actually put in a move that Derek couldn't do so she had to change it.
> 
> A lot of tears this season and that emotional connection showed in the dancing.


Yeah, I saw the package, just didn't remember the name of the dance. I'm really bad about those kinds of details...  I think because I'm not listening. 

I also liked that Derek was, for the most part, just one of the backup dancers to Amber in that dance. One of the reasons he wins is he knows how to showcase his star.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DWTS has fired Harold Wheeler and his orchestra.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/02/05/so-they-fired-the-orchestra-heres-what-we-wont-get-to-see-again/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

The article is spot on. The music choices are very often horrible for the dance and I've always felt sorry for the pros who have to choreograph to these odd choices. At least HW adapted the music as best he could to the style.

If they are going to use canned music, something will be missing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I sense that this show is about to be "cheaped" to death.
First they eliminated results night.  And the separate "holding area" for the contestants.  Now the band is going.  What is next?  Eliminate the judges?  Or the hosts?  They have already messed it up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I sense that this show is about to be "cheaped" to death.
> First they eliminated results night. And the separate "holding area" for the contestants. Now the band is going. What is next? Eliminate the judges? Or the hosts? They have already messed it up.


They had Brooke doing a lot less last season and Tom doing a lot more. If they get rid of Tom, the show is doomed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They had Brooke doing a lot less last season and Tom doing a lot more. If they get rid of Tom, the show is doomed.


Looks like they got rid of Brooke instead. Erin Andrews will be doing the interviews.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/02/24/erin-andrews-opens-up-to-people-about-new-hosting-gig-on-dancing-with-the-stars/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's another update. It's all speculation until Tuesday.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/02/27/puredwts-season-18-cast-watch-interesting-things-on-twitter/

It seriously sounds as if Derek is out and Maks is coming back.

Oh, and Carrie Ann is not at all happy about Brooke being let go or about Erin Andrews replacing her.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/02/27/dwts-carrie-ann-inaba-speaks-out-about-brooke-burke-charvet-and-erin-andrews/

Me, either. It'll be like the return of whats-her-name. Ick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...  I was actually happy to hear about the change.  Brooke was better than whatshername, but I still thought her "interviews" were inane.  I like Erin Andrews.  And ABC is already paying her a salary, so they'll save some money there--only have to bump her current salary, not pay another whole person.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm... I was actually happy to hear about the change. Brooke was better than whatshername, but I still thought her "interviews" were inane. I like Erin Andrews. And ABC is already paying her a salary, so they'll save some money there--only have to bump her current salary, not pay another whole person.
> 
> Betsy


I wasn't that crazy about Brooke either, but Erin is a sports person, not a ballroom person. At least she's been a contestant on the show. We'll just have to see.

No news on Harold Wheeler's replacement. Hopefully, they won't just do recorded music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, we'll have to see.  But here's my thinking--the job is not to be a ballroom judge--it's to be an interviewer of people who have just finished competing in a strenous physical event, many of them athletes themselves, and to be a quasi host.  And a pretty face in a ball gown.  She's got tons of experience as an interviewer at competitions--she's good at it--and she's definitely a pretty face.  She's been a contestant so she knows what that's like, which will help feed her job as interviewer (it was the only thing I thought Brooke had going for her).  And anyone can stand next to Tom Bergeron and look good as he hosts.   I'm betting she'll be great, but who knows?  I do feel bad for Brooke, never easy losing a job and she's been through a lot.  Hope ABC finds a place for her somewhere.

Really, I think it would kill the show if TB stopped hosting.  That, and I don't think they had any idea at the beginning that the dancers would become stars of the show in their own right.  Which is why Maks is back as Derek leaves...  They need to keep the cast happy.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not so sure TB makes the co-host look good as much as he's a lot to live up to. 

The possible cast doesn't thrill me. Maybe I just don't know what's going on in the world anymore, but there are usually at least one or two names I recognize.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the lineup. I'll check to see if a new thread has been started. I'll post the new link here.

Instead of competing as a team the way they did at the Sochi Olympics, Davis and White are now up against one another. Davis will partner with returning "DWTS" pro Maksim Chmerkovskiy, who left the show in 2012 to pursue other opportunities. White has been set up with pro dancer Sharna Burgess.

Here are the other stars Davis and White will face off against:

Candace Cameron Bure: The former "Full House" actress was rumored to be a potential "star" on this season of "DWTS," and Tuesday's announcement confirmed the gossip. Cameron Bure, who recently released a book called "Balancing It All: My Story of Juggling Priorities and Purpose," will be paired with pro dancer Mark Ballas.

NeNe Leakes: As with Cameron Bure, there was speculation that "Real Housewives of Atlanta's" NeNe Leakes was going to grace ABC's ballroom. Leakes, who's also branched out into acting on shows like "Glee," is partnering with Tony Dovolani.

Danica McKellar: Cameron Bure isn't the only child star on season 18's roster. Former "The Wonder Years" actress Danica McKellar is also going to perform each week, with help from pro partner Valentin Chmerkovskiy. McKellar's also created a career as an author, but she still acts here and there and has appeared on "How I Met Your Mother" and "The Big Bang Theory."

Diana Nyad: We've already seen Diana Nyad's persistence in the water, and we can only imagine how it'll carry her in this season's competition. The 64-year-old became the first person to swim from Cuba to Florida without a protective cage last fall, and will now bring that persistence to the ballroom with pro partner Henry Byalikov.

Drew Carey: Stand-up comic and "The Price Is Right" host Drew Carey is more accustomed to making audiences laugh at his wit than dazzling them with his dance moves, but he'll show what he's got alongside pro partner Cheryl Burke this season.

James Maslow: A member of the band Big Time Rush, James Maslow is one of two pop stars participating in this year's "DWTS." The 23-year-old's pairing off with Peta Murgatroyd.

Cody Simpson: At 17, singer Cody Simpson is the youngest competitor in this season's lineup. The "Pretty Brown Eyes" crooner is going to pair off with new pro dancer Witney Carson.

Amy Purdy: Like some of her competitors, Amy Purdy knows all about the pressure of competition. The double amputee has become a top-ranked snowboarder and Paralympic athlete after losing her legs to meningitis at 19. In this season's "DWTS," she's going to perform with pro partner Derek Hough.

Sean Avery: As a former pro hockey player, Sean Avery is trading in the ice for a dance floor. The athlete/model will dance with pro partner Karina Smirnoff.

Billy Dee Williams: This Hollywood legend is already considering being "DWTS"' secret sauce. At 76, the wide-ranging talent will partner up with pro dancer Emma Slater.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoff started the new thread and here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,180380.msg2539678.html#msg2539678


----------

